# My New Toy



## gtr.craig (Aug 7, 2008)

1992 ‘j’ R32 GTR.
Raising Sun 2.9 Stroker kit with head spacer = 3.0
+huge amounts more. 701. Bhp
Will list the spec at a later when i have time on my hands.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Been in this.. Quick!


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice!

Not sure about the exterior. Love the SSR's, very good!

Liking the blue snakes wedding under the bonnet too!!


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

seen this in the flesh is nice how much u pay for it if u dont mind me asking


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

nice love the wheels


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

you going to use it on track?


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Love the rims mate, for obvious reasons


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That looks like it was born for the track. Moster.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm in love 
Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Awsome, just needs the alloys powder coating black IMO


----------



## gtr.craig (Aug 7, 2008)

Thankyou very much for the very kind words, yes should be some track action. And i have a huge thing against black wheels soo sorry but that wont be happening lol :chuckle:


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

show some pics of the rear seats replacements aswell - im sure some 32 owners would be mighty impressed 

Congrats on a nice car


----------



## scotttt4 (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice engine mate. Love the APs too. What ecu is it running?


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

that is such a badass car. i want some clear corners haha


----------



## gtr.craig (Aug 7, 2008)

scotttt4 said:


> Nice engine mate. Love the APs too. What ecu is it running?


Thanks boss
its running an HKS FCON V PRO GOLD.


----------



## gtr.craig (Aug 7, 2008)

cogtr said:


> that is such a badass car. i want some clear corners haha


Lol nope sorry its staying jaggy:L
What are you driving?


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Looks like a bit of a weapon, do you know the make of that oil catch can?.

Charlie.


----------



## gtr.craig (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks Charlie
The chatch cans not listed in the spec
anyone els know whch one it is?
your 32 looks great 
love the white wheels!!!
what els do you have done to it?


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

What a nice R32


----------



## gtr.craig (Aug 7, 2008)

Mikster said:


> What a nice R32


Thankyou very much Mikester.
what do you have?


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

gtr.craig said:


> Thanks Charlie
> The chatch cans not listed in the spec
> anyone els know whch one it is?
> your 32 looks great
> ...


Cheers, I've done the turbos-2530's, I/C, Cams, Oil cooler, Brakes and a cpl of other bits and bobs. Maybe see you out and about.

Charlie.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hard as nails !!!! ..


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

looks kinda like my car lol
what cf trunk is that ?
almost everyone of the trunk i tried...it will not support the big SARD spoiler i have..
how's ur's holding up ?


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Thats no Toy - Thats a beast, must go like crazy!!!

Not sure on the Cannards though - Are they street legal? Now I am no expert, but I remember there was a story about someone who had rather large (similar) ones on a 350z but apparently got told to take them off due to possibility of seriously injuring somebody.

But that must be fun at the lights


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

I really like this car, props my friend


----------



## gtr.craig (Aug 7, 2008)

felixy69 said:


> looks kinda like my car lol
> what cf trunk is that ?
> almost everyone of the trunk i tried...it will not support the big SARD spoiler i have..
> how's ur's holding up ?


I seen your car on the favorate 32 thread.
that is one of the most beautiful R32,s iv ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bowdown1::bowdown1:
its a top secret boot lid as im led to belive with the spoiler bolted directley to it with quite wide mounting plates.so far its holding up perfectlyeven on these bumpy border roads!!


----------



## gtr.craig (Aug 7, 2008)

Nas said:


> Thats no Toy - Thats a beast, must go like crazy!!!
> 
> Not sure on the Cannards though - Are they street legal? Now I am no expert, but I remember there was a story about someone who had rather large (similar) ones on a 350z but apparently got told to take them off due to possibility of seriously injuring somebody.
> 
> But that must be fun at the lights


Lol thanks Nas.im a fan of the cannards but understant theyr kinda marmite.
its great at the lights but even more fun in the corners
I spoke to my local m.o.t tester and he says as long as they dont pertrude past the sides of the car its ok.also he says as long as the parts sticking out havent been caused by damage or corrosion its leagal.i intend on speaking to the good old traffic boys to see if they know
does anyone els know the rules for definate?


----------



## gtr.craig (Aug 7, 2008)

Joeingo said:


> I really like this car, props my friend


Thanks very much boss:wavey:


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Awesome car mate,

Out of interest was this car in the latest chap mag? took you 16 years to save for it? hats off to you chap if it did!


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade said:


> Awesome car mate,
> 
> Out of interest was this car in the latest chap mag? took you 16 years to save for it? hats off to you chap if it did!


Ya it is its in banzai at the crail thrash looks amazing:thumbsup:


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

nice car, very nicely done!


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

what a dream spec.

post better quality pics.

some guys dont like the exteerior, i think its awesome for a track car.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

i'll say one thing about the appearence ...you'll certainly get noticed by the boys in blue... so i'm sure you'll soon find if the cannards are street legal ...i also agree with you they are like marmite ...i don't like marmite ...:thumbsup:

engine bay looks cool though well done enjoy it ..


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

seen this at crail when i was down for banzai looks bloddy great mate sorry never got to chat tho was to busy on the 1/4 

at least they got your name right in the article lol


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Canards look evil mate. Good for slicing off the shins of cheeky schoolkids who bait you by deliberately sauntering across the road


----------



## STBSO1985 (Feb 11, 2008)

Serious set-up this is!! Nice Car!


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

shame really as in the banzai pics it looks like the rear diffuser has gone,hope it hasnt as it sets the rear off nicely:thumbsup:


----------

